# WSM Day...5/28



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2005)

I am doing it...anyone else??


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

If I'm not doing the grilling on the bar deck I'll be in....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2005)

I wanted to represent South Carolina, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

I'll be cooking brisket!


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

No Biggie, Capt., we're all representing....Of course I don't know what's going on over at TVWBB, I've been surf controlled :-X 

Rob


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

I'm in! My son will be home on leave for 10 days and he gets home the night before! Gotta treat him to some good stuff after MRE's for the past year!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Where's he stationed Nick?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

Hawaii! He's in Thailand right now doing some training. We haven't seen him since August. Hoping he's on his home base for Christmas so we can go visit. Thats gonna be the Christmas present for the family this year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great vacation and present Nick!

Give your son our thanks for his service to our Country!

You sound like a proud Dad.

Kloset


----------



## Uncle Al (May 4, 2005)

I'm in too!!!!

Al


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Do you actually have to own a WSM to participate?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Don't think so, just have to cook on one!

Know anyone that has one?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Thats what I mean. I dont know anybody else that owns one.


----------



## ddog27 (May 4, 2005)

I'm in!!  mm:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Thats what I mean. I dont know anybody else that owns one.



What are you cooking on now?

If you don't have one, sounds like a good excuse to get one!

Doesn't Nick have a WSM, you could hook up with him.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2005)

I'm in. 

Now...what to cook. :-k


----------



## oompappy (May 4, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Tell you what, I'll say "bullet" when I start the fire in my stick burner.   :!:
> 
> Do you really need a _day_ devoted to the WSM???    :!:  What's next?  Propane day?!? #-o
> 
> ...



I'm havin' a 55 gallon drum day!  :razz:


----------



## blade1 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be doing a brisket and a butt.


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2005)

I'm in and am going to smoke the official state (land) mammal -- I'm doing a mooseloaf.
The official state sea mammal is a humpback whale and just won't fit on a WSM -- not to mention what the Feds might say.

Griff


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cook on a weber platinum. I will get one eventually.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2005)

Vemont's state animal is the Morgan Horse. I don't think I'll cook that. Too hard to fit on the WSM, and I don't have enough sauce.


----------



## oompappy (May 4, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I don't know if Texas has a state "animal."  If we do, I bet it's something the Clampetts might cook, unless it's a Longhorn.  We have a state bird:  the mockingbird.  I guess I could get all "Harper Lee" on Memorial Day weekend. =P~
> 
> 
> TL



ARMADILLO (Armadilla)


----------



## oompappy (May 4, 2005)




----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2005)

:bump:
"bump"

I'm starting to get psyched !
Time to hit the butchers and see who's got the best price on Brisket, and Butt.

I just hope the weather is nice. They are predicting rain though. [-o<


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2005)

Tex just head out to the cement pond and fire er up!  (Keep an eye out for Boo Radley).


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2005)

Here's a link to show the states, territories, provinces and foriegn countries, where the owners of WSM's have committed to be cooking on the 28th.

http://howse.homeunix.net:8080/SmokeDay.html


----------



## DaleP (May 23, 2005)

Im in, going to have a bbq and beer party.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tex just head out to the cement pond and fire er up!  (Keep an eye out for Boo Radley).


Way to mix references.  =D>  Had to go back to TexLaws post to see how "To Kill a Mockingbird" fit in with "The Beverly Hillbillies".

I don't know whether to clap  =D>  or ... #-o .


----------



## Larry D. (May 24, 2005)

I'm in.  In fact I'm going now to take a couple of butts out of the freezer. :boing:


----------

